# o2 network - issues?



## TitanSound (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble? Have no service and cannot get onto the o2 status website, which leads me to believe it's being hammered?


----------



## peterkro (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.t3.com/news/o2-suffers-network-outage-across-much-of-uk

Still got 3G signal but in hiding mode so have no idea if it's working.Email notifications still working.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 11, 2012)

That'll explain it then. Ta


----------



## elbows (Jul 11, 2012)

I have no service at all on mine.

The outage has made it onto the BBC site http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18801300


----------



## elbows (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh how I love the language on their status updates page. 

'We continue to manage the problem on our network that is affecting some of our customers"

You continue to manage not to fix it. Well done.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2012)

...and they tell me they've sorted it for this area when they haven't.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm still getting (unanswered) phone calls and text messages in Brixton (it's a business phone if that may make a difference).


----------



## moochedit (Jul 11, 2012)

mine's ok.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep had nothing since 4pm in East London and now home in Surrey 

Annoying


----------



## nogojones (Jul 11, 2012)

Tesco looks down as well. Guessing they share networks.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes, tesco use 02s - as do giffgaff


----------



## peterkro (Jul 11, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Tesco looks down as well. Guessing they share networks.


Yes Tesco buys network space of O2.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm on giffgaff the wife is on O2. She has a signal I don't.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2012)

BBC website down now.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 11, 2012)

O2 left something plugged in during a thunderstorm.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like O2 has a system wide problem,London may be getting off lightly,this is more than a backhaul failure more a system failure.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 11, 2012)

it's down in northern ireland too


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> I have no service at all on mine.
> 
> The outage has made it onto the BBC site http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18801300


 
It's good to know that Tommy Duckworth from Coronation Street's concerns on the matter is being picked up.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 11, 2012)

It made meeting a mate for pints a nightmare. Bloody libdems.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 11, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Looks like O2 has a system wide problem,London may be getting off lightly,this is more than a backhaul failure more a system failure.


 
Have heard a suggestion that it's down to a fubared software upgrade attempt.

(not an O2 user - like many of their customers right now)


----------



## zenie (Jul 11, 2012)

Luckily my emails still work so was able to arrange meeting someone via that. Still very annoying!!


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 11, 2012)

I just got an email from giffgaff advising me of the best plan to be on, in which it also said: "We're very pleased to announce we won the Best MVNO at the Mobile Industry Awards. blah, blah...".

I assume that award isn't for reliability.....


----------



## elbows (Jul 12, 2012)

The latest useless status update:



> 23:00 - Our engineers and vendors are continuing to deal with the problem as a priority and we hope to restore full service as soon as possible.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 12, 2012)

No one ever calls me anyway


----------



## Dooby (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my phone signal's been down since this afternoon, being going BONKERS. didn't think to check it out online as I assume my phone is powered by magic pixies.  I see the latest O2 update is at 1am this morning and fuck all has been done about it, to paraphrase.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

8ball said:


> No one ever calls me anyway


Me neither all though lots of people ring me I just don't answer. Separation anxiety I reckon ,how not to be alone in the world?ring someone up and piss them off.


----------



## Dooby (Jul 12, 2012)

If I don't get a signal by tomorrow morning, I'll manage ok for a wee bit by email then I'll have to wander through a massive building site of up to 43 floors looking for 2 blokes amongst the several hundred big hairy wet blokes there'll be wandering around in the pissing rain chucking blocks of concrete along dark, by now underwater corridors while as ever I'll look as in place as Judge Dredd on an Amish farm.  Oh ffs I'm not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine's been screwed all day. In and out like a fiddlers elbow.

Now I know why.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 12, 2012)

I lost network signal at 3pm yesterday, it's still down now!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine seems to be OK now. Have cellular and data services. Was a bit patchy this morning around 6:30/7am but has been connected for an hour now.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 12, 2012)

Haven't had signal since yesterday afternoon! CUNTS!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2012)

OK, I spoke to soon. It's off again.

E2A:

Latest status report




			
				o2 said:
			
		

> 08:00 - We can confirm that our 2G network service has now been restored. Customers who were affected should now be able to make and receive calls.
> Our 3G service is starting to restore and customers should expect to see a gradual return of data services as the day progresses.
> Customers affected may wish to try switching their mobile phones off and on as service returns.
> We are sorry again for the inconvenience this has caused some customers and can provide reassurance that we continue to deploy all possible resources, and will do so until full service is restored.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 12, 2012)

My reception is up and down like a bride's nightie.​


----------



## sim667 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine was non existent in redhill, but fine in weybridge :/


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 12, 2012)

working around heathrow...


but no BB Is having a fuck up


lovely


----------



## grit (Jul 12, 2012)

No issues around Victoria, Hammersmith or south west London for me.


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2012)

I still can't make or receive calls. I had a "live chat" with 02 earlier today. They suggested I take out my sim card and give it a wipe then send a text to myself. I did this - no problem - text arrived. Then they suggested I put my sim in a different phone and try that which I will do but I think they're just trying to shift the blame onto my phone. My phone worked fine until Wednesday afternoon. It's not my phone.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2012)

giffgaff
10% extra top up free as a sorry


> Last week's outage impacted some member's ability to make calls, texts and mobile internet. The fault has been fixed and thankfully everything is now back up and running.
> 
> As a way of saying sorry, we'd like to give you 10% extra on any top-up credits between *Thursday 19th July and Wednesday 25th July 2012.* Simply top-up using a credit/debit card or voucher and the extra 10% will be applied the next day. We'll send you a text to let you know when it's been added.
> For more information, please read the gaffer's blog.
> ...


----------



## audiotech (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh that's great, I've just this week signed up to giffgaff, on a recommendation I read on another thread by editor.






I know. You don't work for, nor do you run, or maintain the O2 network and it was my decision to sign-up.
Just saying like.


----------

